# A gif that best summarizes your fursona



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 23, 2017)

Go


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 23, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


>


All I got out of this was kazoos.


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 23, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> All I got out of this was kazoos.


Good.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## nerdbat (Jan 23, 2017)

Well, I can make my own, lol


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 23, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>



Fairly accurate to how you respond to things here.



nerdbat said:


> Well, I can make my own, lol



You might want to fix the image.


----------



## Nkechi (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 25, 2017)

This thread is dead, so here's mine:


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Mobius (Jan 25, 2017)

https://imgur.com/45GLpZQ


----------



## modfox (Jan 25, 2017)

i this is also my signiture gif that i have on phoenixed forums. if you see this gif on a furry forum you know it is me


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## supersinger472 (Jan 25, 2017)

weeeeee


----------



## Mobius (Jan 31, 2017)

https://imgur.com/height%3D360%3Bid%3DYeE9jay%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D640


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 1, 2017)

A combination of these two...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## MissKittyMouse (Feb 1, 2017)

Oh, that's easy!


----------



## nerdbat (Feb 2, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> You might want to fix the image.


I'm sorry .o. Here it is


----------



## Mobius (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Lexiand (Feb 5, 2017)

Between this 




and this


----------



## stimpy (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## TortDoll (Mar 24, 2017)

For my Rayver baby (custom species, canine, rainbowy)








And for my Wolvoid baby (also custom species)


----------



## RoaringFlameCat (Mar 24, 2017)

I change gender depending on artist to artist.


----------



## Piccolora (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## juiceboxbunny (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## lajm (Apr 9, 2017)

since my fursona is a raccoon


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 9, 2017)

lajm said:


> since my fursona is a raccoon



"Ooops, fell into a trashcan full of edibles again, why do I keep doing that? Goodness me!"


----------



## ryuukei8569 (Apr 15, 2017)

Adorable, playful an huggable.


----------



## Alstren (Apr 23, 2017)

Surronded by others and yet solitary, contemplative, and melancholy


----------



## Cosplay_dawn (Apr 24, 2017)

This is what my fursona _ thinks _ is happening whenever she is around


----------



## CorgiButt (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Cainen McGuffin (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## xTroverted (May 13, 2017)

when your sona is a complete metalhead


----------



## Xaroin (May 18, 2017)

Sunday GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY
This sums me up tbfh


----------



## Vespien_Fauhx (May 19, 2017)

Loves to laugh~


----------



## Yakamaru (May 19, 2017)

Vespien_Fauhx said:


> Loves to laugh~







New summary of my Fursona:




He's a dancing git in a suit. <3

No glasses tho.


----------



## Amiir (May 22, 2017)

Sometimes I wish I could just fucking DESTROY something. So yeah, I am somewhat angery


----------



## Brunbjorn97 (May 31, 2017)

supersinger472 said:


> weeeeee



Dang, that's some skill.


----------



## Aiian (Jun 1, 2017)

Weak as hell, just like me!


----------



## BattyPastel (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Fourtificial (Jun 3, 2017)

Beautiful pastel child


----------



## Norros (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Belatucadros (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## ebbingRose (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## pastelpawpads (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Havokpaintedwolf (Jun 4, 2017)

any problem can be solved with enough excessive brute force


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 5, 2017)

Such a rich metaphor for life...


----------

